# Youth Bow



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I am in the market for a bow for my niece. She is 11 years old, soon to be 12, weighs 95#'s and stands right at 4'6". She has shot my 40# bow, but only half draws. As far as we can tell, she has no eye dominance. She writes left handed, but likes my bow, and it is a right hander. Any suggestions on a good starter for her would be appreciated. Price is an issue, but not a REAL big one. I would like to keep the bow under $100 if possable. I was thinking about one of those red fiberglass deals to start her with and then if she stays with it then move her up to something better around Christmas.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

*youth bow*

im 10 i shoot a hoyt rintec 30 to 40# i got it set as low as 27# by far the best bow ive had so far im on #3 in 2 yrs this bow will last a while with all the draw lenght adj it has, but hopefully my dad will buy me the blue fushion rintec next year


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

Since she's just starting, look for a used Browning MicroMidas. They are good bows and can grow with her. You might also want to consider a small recurve. That way, she can learn good form before she has to deal with releases and the like.

Look into finding a JOAD program for her. That way, she will get excellent coaching plus, most clubs have equipment that she can rent during the class to see how she likes it. Go to www.usarchery.org or look into the FITA room on this board and see what is available.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

browning micro midas are a great bow. If your willing to spend the money i think the best youth bow is the parker challlenger, 350 ish. it is the only youth bow that i know that doesent sacrifice quality for growth. Plus parker has a step up program where you pay something like $25? and they will install new moduals and or limbs. If you want to keep it cheaper, I would go with the genisis pro. NOT the genisis. since the pro has an adjustible draw stop and unless your teaching her to shoot he genisis with a clicker. she will develop lots of bad habiits and her scores will suffer in the long run. 

Hope this can be of help to you


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

**If you want to keep it cheaper, I would go with the genisis pro. NOT the genisis. since the pro has an adjustible draw stop and unless your teaching her to shoot he genisis with a clicker. She will develop lots of bad habiits and her scores will suffer in the long run. 

I was looking at this bow. What arrows would you all recomend? She wont be doing much in the way of compeating, except against me, lol. We will be mainly roving and some back yard shooting, maybe some hunting later, much later!! 

I dont know if it makes a differance, but she uses a tab, just like I do, shoots split finger as well. Going to get her DL soon.

**Hope this can be of help to you

It was, and you all have been. Thank you all.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

my recomendatioon for beginners is xx75 platniums aluminum arrows from easton. You could probably get away with jazzes but for an extra 10 bucks you can have a much better arrow that wont bend like the jazzes do. I would say buy 1716's xx75 then trim them down to correct spine.


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah you got the right idea. I started at a red fiberglass when i was five. moved up to a longer draw lenght fiberglass when i was 7 then in to a hoyt banshee which my brother now shoots. I've now gone through a SBD which is a good bow for 4' to 5' tall young shooters. when she grows out of short brace hieght bow you have tons of choices. I prefer Hoyts. I'm 12 with 6s years of shooting under my belt.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree get her a brave thn if she sticks with archery get her a hoyt banshee or a hoyt rintec.:zip:


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I started my son out on a Genesis Pro. I have no regrets about it. It is a wonderful bow to begin with. You can put full accessories on it and it has a draw stop. My son is now eleven and I just got him a Browning Micro Adrenaline XS. Most of his accessories went from the Genesis to his Browning.


----------



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

I, too would go with the browning Micro Midas. They are a great bow. I know a 10 year old who started out with one set at about 30# and a year later he took his first deer with it. It is a perfect bow.


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i would recomend a micro midas 2 or 3 if she turns out to be left handed let me know i have a left handed micro midas 2 i could sell fairly cheap


----------

